# How well does Tyco fit with Tomy?



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the Big Block Battler set (new Tomy) + a couple extra pieces. How well does it fit the Tyco AFX Aurora stuff? Do I need an adapter track or will it go directly into my stuff?

I'm trying for a set of track on e-bay and would like an idea of what I may be up against re: track compatability.

Many thanks!

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks! I'd rather not introduce issues/variability into my track unless I have to.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the adapters so we can run a 4 lane Tomy banked turn with Tyco track. AFXToo is correct about size difference, but the transistion is barely noticable on my track. We never had to trim any guide pins.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*XT Flag/Pin and Tyco/Mattel Track*

Any stock magnet car will be okay on Tyco/Mattel track. However, the flag side of the XT cars is too big. Just flip them to use the smaller pin side and they'll do fine..........or you could trim a couple flag-pins if you'd rather use the flags.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Come to think of it AFXToo, -you're right on the Magna-traction and AFX guide pins and flags in Tyco track. I don't run non-magnet cars anyway- they won't make it around the banks.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

